# Chicken and tomato stir fry.



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a really good stir fry recipe I made today.
Ive never stir fried before but it worked out well.

Ingredients
Tomato
boneless chicken
garlic powder
vegtable oil
Frying pan

1.First you dice your tomato.
2.Then cut your chicken into ~1in pieces
3.Pour two tablespoons of vegtable oil into the frying pan (with the stove off)
4.Then put your tomato into the oil. 
5.Next put 3/4 teaspoon of garlic powder into the oil.
6.Turn stove on high until the oil boils. 
7.Begin shaking and moving the pan around. and when the oil stops sizzling put it back on the stove to heat again. 
8.Repeat step 7 until tomatos are cooked (about 3 min)
9. Remove tomatos and put on a seperate plate.
10.Keep the oil in the pan then add your chicken and add 1/4 teaspoon of garlic powder.
11.Do step 7 with the chicken until its cooked through the middle and is slightly browned.
12. Put the chicken on the plate 
13.Add the tomatos 
14. EAT!
12. add tomatos on top.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been looking for a recipe w/ lots-o-tomatoes and chicken. Will have to try this! Thanks.


----------

